

Show HN: Content Security Policy Report Aggregator - c0nrad
https://caspr.io
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;c0nrad&#x2F;caspr
======
michaelmior
This page is just blank for me with a bunch of JS errors.

Edit: Found it on GitHub
[https://github.com/c0nrad/caspr](https://github.com/c0nrad/caspr)

~~~
c0nrad
Oops, yea. Looks like someone was sending caspr empty csp reports, fixed.

~~~
michaelmior
Cool! Thanks :) I like that I can just deploy this on Heroku without really
needing to worry about breaking anything. Given that I'm not currently
collecting reports, there's really no risk to trying this out since if it
fails, nothing bad really happens.

~~~
c0nrad
Heroku's launch button is sick nasty awesome. I'm actually considering
switching all my stuff from Digital Ocean to Heroku because of it. No one
wants to spend time deploying someone else's application.

And np! If you find anything else (or have any idea to make it better) please
let me know! I'm just sitting here watching logs and refreshing HN/reddit
every 5 seconds =P

